# March 2014 Book Count



## izzy

24.1 Consequences by Aletha Romig (2/10-3/1)
25.2 Locke and Key Vol 5: Clockworks (3/4)
26.3 Locke and Key: Grindhouse (3/5)
27.4 Locke and Key Vol 6: Alpha and Omega (3/5)
28.5 Tears of Tess by Pepper Winters (3/5-3/6)
29.6 Bitten by Kelley Armstrong (3/6-3/10)
30.7 Adventure Time: Seeing Red (3/16) 
31.8 Blue Moon by Laurell K Hamilton (3/10-3/1
32.9 Ruined by Tracy Wolff (3/18-3/10)
33.10 Brie Learns the art of submission (3/20-3/26)
34.11 The Darkest Kiss by Gena Showalter (3/20-3/--)
35.12 The Book Thief by Mark Zusak (3/26-3/--)

Books read through 2014:
Jan: 10 Feb: 23 March: Apr: May: June: July: Aug: Sept: Oct: Nov:


----------



## Maxx

March 2014

1.  Under the Dome (kindle)  as of 3/1/14 on page 141
2.  The Golem and the Jinni (audiobook)  as of 3/1/14 on page 249, completed 3/16/14, 235 pages read
3.  Let's Explore Diabetes With Owls (audiobook) began 3/16/14, completed March 20, 2014, 288 pages read
4.  Rage Against the Dying (audiobook) began 3/20/14 completed 3/26/14, 320 pages read
5.  Cinder (audiobook) began 3/26/14, as of 3/31/14 on page 176

Pages Read in March 2014:  1019
Books Read in March 2014:  3
Pages Read in 2014:  3215
Books Read in 2014:  9


----------



## Toby

1.18. Baba Makosh by M.K. Hobson 3/2/14
2.19. The Man wth the Golden Gun (James Bond) by Ian Fleming 3/2/14
3.20. Cop Hater (87th Precinct) by Ed McBain 3/6/14
4.21. Wheat Belly: Lose the Wheat, Lose the Weight, and Find Your Path Back to Health by William Davis 3/11/14
5.22. The Paleo Approach by Sarah Ballantyne 3/19/14
6.23. The Brownie Diet: 101 Scumptious Recipes 3/21/14
7.24. Absolution: Book Three - Edgewood Series by Karen Mc Question 3/27/14
8.25. The Dogs Who Found Me: What I Learned from Pets Who Were Left Behind by Ken Foster 3/29/14


----------



## Jaasy

57.1  Split Second (FBI Series) by Catherine Coulter, finished reread
58.2  Backfire (FBI Series) by Catherine Coulter, finished reread
59.3  Bombshell (FBI Series) by Catherine Coulter, finished reread
60.4  Cold Snap (Lucy Kincaid Series) by Allison Brennan, finished****
61.5  Stripped1 (The Ferro Family) by H M Ward, finished****
62.6  Big Jack by J D Robb, finished reread
63.7  Interlude in Death by J D Robb, finished reread
64.8  Black Coke by 
65.9  Rules of Prey (Prey Series) by John Sandford, 
66.10 Rekindled (Titanium Security) by Kaylea Cross, finished****
67.11 Just This Once by Rosalind James, finished****
68.12 Red Stone Security Series Box Set Volume 1(3) by Katie Reus, finished reread*****
69.13 Red Stone Security Series Box Set Volume 2(3) by Katie Reus, finished reread*****
70.14 Protecting His Witness, Red Stone Security Series, by Katie Reus, finished reread*****
71.15 It Must Be Your Love, The Sullivans Series, by Bella Andre, finished****
72.16 An Arrangement of Love by Kenya Wright, finished***
73.17 Game Set Match by Nana Malone, finished****
74.18 Deadly Shadows (Kinncaid Brothers) by Jaycee Clark, finished reread
75.19 DeadlyTies (Kinncaid Brothers) by Jaycee Clark, finished reread
76.20 Deadly Obsessions (Kinncaid Brothers) by Jaycee Clark, finished reread
77.21 Deadly Secrets (Kinncaid Brothers) by Jaycee Clark, finished reread
78.22 Deadly Games (Kinncaid Brothers) by Jaycee Clark, finished reread
79.23 Fatal Affair (Fatal Series) by Marie Force, Reread*****
80.24 Fatal Justice  (Fatal Series) by Marie Force, Reread*****
81.25 Fatal Consequences  (Fatal Series) by Marie Force, Reread*****
82.26 Fatal Destiny (Fatal Series Novella) by Marie Force, Reread*****


----------



## LauraB

* In Progress*
5.12 Master and God

*Completed*
1.8 Harry a Potter 7
2.9 Longbourn
3.10 Peyton Place
4.11 Raiders of the Nile, Steven Saylor


----------



## chipotle

1. Third Degree (Murder 101 #5) by Maggie Barbieri - good
2. Starting Now (Blossom Street #9) by Debbie Macomber
3.  The Red Hat Society's Domestic Goddess by Regina Hale Sutherland - okay
4. The Red Hat Society's Queens of Woodlawn Avenue by Regina Hale Sutherland - okay


----------

